# Route to the Mosel



## wp1234

Just hoping somebody would give me a head start planning a route to the Mosel.
I’m thinking of catching the ferry to Rotterdam in June and 18 days later catching the tunnel home . 
I would like to visit Arnhem and start our relaxing southbound Mosel river side trip at Koblenz but are there any must see destinations / nice stops en-route to the Mosel after Arnhem.
The only other must see stop for me is Bruges on the way back North from Trier or thereabouts so any hints for stops Northbound would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## GEMMY

Just a point, I don't think you can do 'one way' from France on the chunnel.

tony


----------



## bognormike

could I ask why to Rotterdam?

The route we took was from Calais / tunnel / dunquerke into Belgium, to Brussells, then down to Luxembourg (fill up with diesel!) and across to Trier and then downstream to Koblenz, It seems to fit with the flow of the river, and finishing up at the site at Koblenz at the confluence of the Mosel & rhine. anywher along the mosel is lovely!

And you can fit in Brugge either way. 8)


----------



## ralph-dot

Not sure what route we took, the satnav packed up and we just drove. Some of it is here http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/2011/05/germany-2007-day-two.html

I like your choice of places to visit.


----------



## vicdicdoc

bognormike said:


> could I ask why to Rotterdam?
> 
> The route we took was from Calais / tunnel / dunquerke into Belgium, to Brussells, then down to Luxembourg (fill up with diesel!) and across to Trier and then downstream to Koblenz, It seems to fit with the flow of the river, and finishing up at the site at Koblenz at the confluence of the Mosel & rhine. anywher along the mosel is lovely!
> And you can fit in Brugge either way. 8)


I agree . . take the [short sea ferry to Calais or Dunkirk] - head to Brugges [stay at the Aire - should be approx 15euro p night but worth it] then head to Lux & fill up with diesel & then head for Trier & onwards along the Mosel where there are more than enough Stelplatz all the way up to Koblenz to fill your trip [then back the other side of the river !


----------



## wp1234

bognormike said:


> could I ask why to Rotterdam? 8)


Thanks all for the info ... The reason for Rotterdam is the fact that I have a free crossing up my sleeve .


----------



## peejay

You could veer across to the Mohnesee and Edersee of Dambusters fame, there are stellplatze near to both locations in the database.
If beer is your tipple then have a trip to the Warsteiner brewery, they have a stellplatz there as well.

Pete


----------



## wp1234

peejay said:


> You could veer across to the Mohnesee and Edersee of Dambusters fame, there are stellplatze near to both locations in the database.
> 
> Pete


Great idea will do this for sure ..thanks


----------



## airstream

*Try Ghent?*

Hi, 
We like Brugges but not the "new" aire in years past there was a camp site and a free aire, both gone! - now its a very expensive aire 20/25 euro and in the middle of a coach/lorry park, however its convenient for the city and lots of folk like it

Last year we went to Ghent there is an aire on the outskirts with a tram terminus a few mins away that takes you into the centre

We found Ghent had everything you get in Brugges but the aire is free

Better still, day in Brugge overnight at Ghent aire then day in Ghent

Either way have a good holiday

Ray


----------



## peejay

For Mohnesee...

Mohnesee Korbecke

For Edersee...

Hemfurth

Pete


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We did a similar thing a few years ago and stopped off in a nice place called Ahrweiler on the edge of the Eifel mountains. A very pretty little walled town with a good stellplatz next to the swimming pool. It is the most northerly area in Germany that produces red wine and very nice it is too. It's a nice area for walking or cycling and probably less than two hours from Koblenz. An easy drive down from Holland.

Have a great trip.


----------



## clayton9

*Re: Try Ghent?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> We like Brugges but not the "new" aire in years past there was a camp site and a free aire, both gone! - now its a very expensive aire 20/25 euro and in the middle of a coach/lorry park, however its convenient for the city and lots of folk like it
> 
> Last year we went to Ghent there is an aire on the outskirts with a tram terminus a few mins away that takes you into the centre
> 
> We found Ghent had everything you get in Brugges but the aire is free
> 
> Better still, day in Brugge overnight at Ghent aire then day in Ghent
> 
> Either way have a good holiday
> 
> Ray


Hello,

Is the Aire your talking about on icampsites? If so which one is it. I really fancy visiting Ghent.

Many thanks


----------



## ob1

Hi WP1234. I have attached a similar route I did for some friends a couple of years ago which might be of interest - could be altered to suit your needs.

Ron


----------



## ob1

Two for one!


----------



## DianneT

Lots of lovely places to visit around Arnhem and then in the Eifel down to the Mosel. Cannot tell you anything on Aires as we have car and caravan but more about these places on my website with campsites if you need one in a particular place which are 90% ACSI Camping Card sites as we go out of season and take advantage of the good discount and campsites offered.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## Myinca

*Route to Mosel*

If you find yourself heading towards Koblenz via Belgium Ardennes
You must visit Monshau which is just across the border in Germany and on the route to Koblenz that passes the Nurnbergring Race Track. It is a beautiful little town but get there earlyish for parking, especialy if you have a large motorhome.
Myinca.


----------



## bigtree

You can go one way through the Tunnel but it is expensive,cost us £100 to bring our Panzerwagen home.


----------



## rod_vw

If you are heading towards Eastern Netherlands and your dates are suitable maybe a visit to Floriade 2012 http://www.floriade.com/ will be of interest.

Rod


----------



## wp1234

bigtree said:


> You can go one way through the Tunnel but it is expensive,cost us £100 to bring our Panzerwagen home.


I think you can but not if your using Tesco vouchers ..... Why I don' t know but there u go!


----------



## satco

thegamwellsmythes said:


> We did a similar thing a few years ago and stopped off in a nice place called Ahrweiler on the edge of the Eifel mountains. A very pretty little walled town with a good stellplatz next to the swimming pool. *It is the most northerly area in Germany that produces red wine and very nice it is too*. It's a nice area for walking or cycling and probably less than two hours from Koblenz. An easy drive down from Holland.
> 
> Have a great trip.


well, not absolutely true 
the very northermost vineyard is located in Schleswig-Holstein county !

http://www.weingut-montigny.de/de/Weingut/hof_altmuehlen.php

it`s true , since the mideval times vinegrapes are grown in the
north of Germany as well.

my regards
Jan


----------

